

Weird Ruby: Begin-End Blocks - tkrajcar
http://blog.newrelic.com/2014/11/13/weird-ruby-begin-end/

======
MrBra
I think this post-condition (begin-end while) loop is really similar to that
of many other common languages.

For example in both Java and Javascript you have:

do {

    
    
         statement(s)
    

} while (expression);

which will execute the code in the block at least once.

Why in Ruby would that be much of a surprise then?

The only difference is that in Ruby you use "begin-end" (and not "do-end"
which can be used to create a block only in some contextes).

Please correct me if I am wrong.

